# Embed a URL link



## Steve Washburn (May 31, 2009)

Hi all,
I am using TTG LR Pages 1.21 as my home page. I would really like to include a hyper-link to another site in one of my "paragraphs" on my home page. Is it possible to do this and if yes how?

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## Steve Washburn (Jun 1, 2009)

*found my own answer*

I don't know much html code but found this example on how to embed links and it worked on my home page.

 [FONT=&quot]<a href="http://www.somesite.com/link.htm" target="_blank"> 
Link to us!</a>[/FONT]

will open htt://www.somsite.com/link in a new page and where "Link to us!" is what shows up in the paragraph/text

Steve


----------

